# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  Организаторы DDoS-атак переходят на Linux

## Tcinet

По наблюдениям «Лаборатории Касперского», злоумышленники все чаще создают бот-сети из устройств на базе ОС Linux. В результате доля атак, выполненных с помощью Linux-ботнетов, увеличилась почти вдовое и составила 70%, впервые так заметно «перевесив» долю Windows-ботнетов.

«Linux-серверы уязвимы для заражения ботами, так как нередко содержат популярные уязвимости, но далеко не всегда оснащены надежным защитным решением. Сочетание этих факторов делает их удобным инструментом для владельцев ботнетов. Атаки, которые проводят Linux-боты, просты, но эффективны, и могут длиться неделями. При этом владелец сервера может и не догадываться о том, что является источником атаки. Кроме того, злоумышленники могут проводить с одного сервера атаку, равную по мощности сотням индивидуальных компьютеров. Именно поэтому атакуемые компании должны быть заранее готовы к подобному сценарию, обеспечив себе надежную защиту от DDoS-атак любой сложности и длительности», – отметил Алексей Киселёв, руководитель проекта Kaspersky DDoS Prevention в России.

----------


## RaSla

> По наблюдениям «Лаборатории Касперского», злоумышленники все чаще создают бот-сети из устройств на базе ОС Linux. В результате доля атак, выполненных с помощью Linux-ботнетов, увеличилась почти вдовое и составила 70%, впервые так заметно «перевесив» долю Windows-ботнетов.


Что за "желтую прессу" Вы читаете, да ещё и перепечатываете, без указания ссылки на источник?

*В Windows* исторически сложилась *идеальная среда для распространения вирусов*, т.к.:
* пользователи в большинстве своём работают с правами суперадминистратора
* инструкции по установке пиратчины обязательно содержат строки "отключите файерволл и антивирус"
* политика "замалчивания" - исходники закрыты. При обнаружении проблемы до последнего перепихивают вину на всё остальное: железо, дрова, софт, кривые руки, недостаточное объяснение (сами такие убогие средства сбора и анализа логов сделали), плохую карму...
* чтобы обновлять установленное ПО необходимо проверять новости/сайты КАЖДОГО производителя установленного софта! - мало кто из пользователей такое делает - в лучшем случае заходят на "аггегаторы новостей Софта" (некоторые из которых делают "свои установщики софта", с установлкой всякого нежелательного хлама или и того хуже)
* Даже при наличии обновлений ПО, очень часто пользователи не хотят или не могут их установить - помните советы многих "компьютерных мастеров" ОТКЛЮЧИТЬ WINDOWS UPDATE - чтобы активация виндоус не слетела...

В то время, как *в Линуксе*:
* исходники доступны для анализа и улучшения - когда взгляд устремляется на что-то плохое, то обычно не только исправляют проблему, но и в результате привлечения "мнения со стороны" улучшают ПО!
* пользователи (и поголовное большинство ПО) работает под своими ОГРАНИЧЕННЫМИ правами и может изменить/испортить, как максимум, ТОЛЬКО свои данные!!! лишь КРАТКОВРЕМЕННО юзеры повышают свои права для изменения настроек или состава ОС !
* для обновления ВСЕГО установленного ПО, необходимо лишь 2 команды: обновление информации о пакетах в репозитории дистрибутива и УСТАНОВКА обновлений! При чем, многие дистрибутивы линукс при установке позволяют "выбором одной галочки" добавить автоматическую, регулярную установку обновлений безопасности !

Обсуждение возможности массового распространения вирусов на никсах - LOR - Вирусы под Линукс, возможности, перспективы?

Так что *ПЕРЕСТАНЬТЕ НЕСТИ ЧУШЬ*, а на каждый "факт" предоставлять ссылку на первоисточник, чтобы можно было найти источник заблуждений !

----------

